# Chainmail?



## SammyNova (Aug 26, 2007)

I make jewlery and various other things out of chainmail. Would rats in general like something chainmail to climb on? And if so what type of metal would be best?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I think it would pinch their toes with how flexible the metal is but i could be wrong.


----------



## SammyNova (Aug 26, 2007)

Stephanie said:


> I think it would pinch their toes with how flexible the metal is but i could be wrong.


Now that you mention it you could be right. Maybe there's a tighter weave for larger rings somewhere.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

If they didn't hurt themselves it could be fun, but it would get nasty fairly quick.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

It's possible the metal would react with the urine... unless it was coated somehow. I don't know about possible injuries...


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm just picturing a rat wearing chainmail armor or a chainmail bikini! It's a very funny image XD


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

hahaha I had a chain mail bikini once!!!


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

Lol, i had to google chainmail...i was thinkin letters nad emails and think your all crazy.

id imagine it pinchin them.


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

poppyseed you read my mind.
But i was actually going to ask if she could make my rat and me matching chain mail bikinis. 
We could put out a Ratforum.com calendar
how exciting. I call January! (yes in our bikinis)=]

and cristrikeagian i thought the same thing when i saw the subject. i was trying to picture "a deformed rat coming to kill me by my bed at 3 am"


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

hahah my rat gets out and comes on my bed to wake me up and kill me(by startling me), but shes not deformed.

and its good to know I'm not the only one who thought that


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

Is chainmail the same thing they use on hanging baskets. If so I have some in my cage. They chewed the basket b4 they had chance to pee on the metal chain lol. Or has chainmail got smaller weaving.


----------

